# Nothing runs like a Deere



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Yesterday on my birthday my mom sent me a picture of me and my grandpa IN 1962 sitting on a B with a rake behind it. He is gone for many years and I am wore out but the B is still here and could probably pull that rake just like it did in 1962


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday Endrow. I don't believe I've ever seen a picture where a kid wasn't smiling on a tractor.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Cool picture.....great to have memories like that. Grandparents are special......very close to mine on my dads side of the family.....will be a very hard day when they are no longer here.

Hayden


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Nice, that better be hanging on your wall somewhere !!!


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Very nice - thanks for sharing.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Neat picture. Happy birthday!


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Nice memory. Who ever named them "Grand" did an excellent job. Both with Grandparent and Grandchild. I assume you have grands and they have such pictures also?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Palmettokat said:


> Nice memory. Who ever named them "Grand" did an excellent job. Both with Grandparent and Grandchild. I assume you have grands and they have such pictures also?


You bring up an important point in today's times....folks if you want to see the kind of pic that was just posted....a snapshot in time, you must print the damn picture. There is no other way.....print them. Left to bits and bytes, they will be gone forever. 
I spend a lot of time at my mothers and some of her pics are from around the turn of the century, just wonderful to go back in a time and place and see images of great grand parents, grand children.....it's a wonderful thing the photograph, but it too will be lost in the "throw away" generation that we now find ourselves in, and isn't it ironic that more people today have a camera in their hands almost 24 hours a day, yet photos like that beautiful photo of a proud granddad and his prized pupil would be lost forever....
Thanks for sharing endrow hope your birthday was special, can't think of ANYTHING that could be more special.....you deserve it.

Ps. Post us a pic of that ole Deere today, that would be cool....I'm bettin you could still put her work clothes on every now and again....


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Love those old pictures of times gone by. Thank you for sharing and happy belated Birthday.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> You bring up an important point in today's times....folks if you want to see the kind of pic that was just posted....a snapshot in time, you must print the damn picture. There is no other way.....print them. Left to bits and bytes, they will be gone forever.
> I spend a lot of time at my mothers and some of her pics are from around the turn of the century, just wonderful to go back in a time and place and see images of great grand parents, grand children.....it's a wonderful thing the photograph, but it too will be lost in the "throw away" generation that we now find ourselves in, and isn't it ironic that more people today have a camera in their hands almost 24 hours a day, yet photos like that beautiful photo of a proud granddad and his prized pupil would be lost forever....
> Thanks for sharing endrow hope your birthday was special, can't think of ANYTHING that could be more special.....you deserve it.
> 
> Ps. Post us a pic of that ole Deere today, that would be cool....I'm bettin you could still put her work clothes on every now and again....


I will


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday.

My first memories of riding a tractor was a B raking hay with a NH ground drive side delivery! Grandpa would set me in the seat facing backwards. I am blessed to still have him at 89 years old, he still uses the tractor too! Has 2 milk cows he milks twice a day and 23 beef cows! Went by there the other day for something and he said let's go to the shop, I want you to fix my skidding tongs for me!! I told my wife if I live to be that old I hope to have his ambition, she said, you will! He has taught me a lot.


----------

